# Why was rootzwiki down ~ 8:00 AM az time.



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

just a quick question...


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Attacks.


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Nuff said.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------

